# went sheep hunting



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

My wife Kelly , chaps and I went hunting for sheep's this morning at one of our local bridges.kelly was on the mariner and chaps and I were on outbacks . Before I launched the noseeums were already tearing me up . They didnt really mess with anyone else....

Anyway it was pretty rough out there so we tried to get to our spot quickly. The bite was pretty steady kelly managed her first sheepshead ever . After she got the first one she had them figured out. once I get her on a fish one time she always learns to catch them alone with no help of any kind. Chaps and I also got on some sheep . Chaps also hooked a red out there.
Out total was 15 keeper sheep's 
Chaps also caught two smaller reds and a spec.

For the location and conditions we fished today the mariner performed alot better then the outbacks . My wife was able to hold position and avoid getting beat up by other waves. I know people say reverse isn't that nice, but it proved to be invaluable today. 

Almost forgot chaps also caught the biggest sheep of the day around 21 inch . That thing looked rough lol .


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice work guys glad they cooperated for y'all today


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks we need to get that big striper soon before it gets to hot.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

YES WE DO. I think we just need one good week of cold weather.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

WOW! Jealous! Nice job guys and congrats!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice looks like you had fun today. I go banned form fishing this weekend. I was told that I needed a break to relax. I fish to relax but that argument didn't fly.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Nice job. You were right; that's a nasty looking sheep!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Good job today guys/gal, the food looks great also!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice looking fish sounds like a fun day


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice catch. The many photos were a bonus too. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a good haul! Aftermath looks REAL GOOD!!!!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Looking good and tasty


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Ox nice mess of fish!!!


----------



## SammyYak (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice before and after pics!! That dinner looks great! (note to self, never turn down dinner at Ox's)  

Ox, anything special done to the rice? I'm taking the speckies caught the other day and making similar looking chow with some sausage brought home from recent Louisiana trip. Love to hear your recipe...


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

We just followed a recipe for "dirty" rice and one for sheepshead crab boil turned out great!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

This was our favorite so far 
Grilled red fish with random veggies and seasoning . Wish I could replicate it can't remember exactly what we used .


----------



## SammyYak (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Ox! that redfish w/veggies pic looks like a magazine cover!! Nice job


----------



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice haul. The food presentation is also very nice.
Is there a Chef in the "house"?!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

sweet. great job!


----------

